# My First Yard Figure



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Never did a yard figure... well, Thursday, I got a request from my gf if I would consider making a reindeer for her son in-law who's been searching for one for some time, but can't find one.

To try and make a long story short, I had two patterns in my computer; one a sillhouette, the other a detailed figure. After getting him to understand the difference, he chose the detailed one (crap! I'm no artist!!!) Anyway, He liked it, but didn't want the face turned, and he didn't want the bow. Since I couldn't find one similiar, I had to modify the head portion of the pattern; eliminating the bow, and turning the head the other way. While it's not painted yet, here is the progress so far, as well as the original pattern picture to show what it used to be. I routed the details to make it easier to paint his face, etc.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great carving, Barb. Can't wait to see the finished result.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Pain in the patootie isn't it? :lol: Some years ago I did two similiar to these, for my soon to be ex-dau-in-law. http://cdn.thewinfieldcollection.com/images/uploads/5329_4801_large.jpg

I wasn't about to pay $20 each for two patterns, so just printed out a picture of each, laid out a small grid pattern on each. Then, somehow, figured out what size squares I would need to lay out a grid pattern on plywood, to make each four foot tall. Laid out the grid, then proceeded to copy the lines from each small grid square into the plywood squares. Then cut them out. Proceeded to use those as masters, and routed out two reindeer, that fit together like puzzles. Came out rather nicely all in all, and my son puts them out every year. I still have the masters, in case I ever want to make more. I've been told those sell for $50 each around here, so may have to make a few.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

jw2170 said:


> Great carving, Barb. Can't wait to see the finished result.


Thanks, James. My daughter kept saying last night over supper how well it came out. Have to go get the paint today to get him painted.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

JOAT said:


> Pain in the patootie isn't it? :lol: Some years ago I did two similiar to these, for my soon to be ex-dau-in-law. http://cdn.thewinfieldcollection.com/images/uploads/5329_4801_large.jpg
> 
> I wasn't about to pay $20 each for two patterns, so just printed out a picture of each, laid out a small grid pattern on each. Then, somehow, figured out what size squares I would need to lay out a grid pattern on plywood, to make each four foot tall. Laid out the grid, then proceeded to copy the lines from each small grid square into the plywood squares. Then cut them out. Proceeded to use those as masters, and routed out two reindeer, that fit together like puzzles. Came out rather nicely all in all, and my son puts them out every year. I still have the masters, in case I ever want to make more. I've been told those sell for $50 each around here, so may have to make a few.


A GIANT pain, I don't mind telling you, Theo lol I didn't pay for this pattern... I found it free somewhere, and have the .pdf in my computer. I have one or two more that I had found on line, but they didn't have the details, and he was determined to have a live-looking one (or cartoon one, as this one looks). Yeah, those you did are sillhouettes, and this guy *HAD* to have the features. I like the idea of making a master of this one, just in case my Handsome One (husband) lets me make another one lol. He wasn't happy with us trying to make this when I don't have my shop back together yet, and I really don't have the space to do these. (We went to the flea market over the weekend and found me a router for $30 and a jigsaw for $20 to at least be able to do SOME work...) I took the pattern and used white-out to get rid of the bow, and flipped over the paper, tracing the lines, giving me the indentations to follow on the other side, as well as using carbon paper. I was pleasantly surprised to see the results. I will say here, though, that using a jig saw to cut this was a real pain. Problems with chipping, splitting, and getting into tight corners was a real hassel.

As for the price, I started at $50 but told him he would have to put in the details, because I'm no good at that... he offered me another $25 to paint it, then after looking at what the materials were gonna cost me, I called him and told him, and the price went to double what I started at... so, come Wednesday, if all is dry and ready... Mr. Reindeer will be delivered.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

"Oh deer!" :jester:


----------



## beemor (Feb 29, 2012)

Well done! I especially appreciate that you laid out the pattern so the grain is horizontal not vertical (hey - as in a zebra!). Hope you don't cover that detail up too much with paint as it looks more "real" and "muscled" as it is.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

beemor said:


> Well done! I especially appreciate that you laid out the pattern so the grain is horizontal not vertical (hey - as in a zebra!). Hope you don't cover that detail up too much with paint as it looks more "real" and "muscled" as it is.


Thanks, Danella 

Unfortunately, he doesn't appreciate the beauty of wood, and wants strictly to see the deer... As for the grain, *THANK YOU* lol not a lot of people can apreciate that... lol I think that's the perfectionist in me... I look at the grain, not just the way it will fit on the wood... A lady who can relate to me; Love It!!!

Another thing we have in common: A small work space lol I work out of (or rather, I was working) out of a gutted out motor home that we made into a workshop for me; because like you, I require *proper heat* when I work lol I have a small lp tank heater that I use to keep it warm in there, and it does a great job. I miss working in there, but I won't be there until the security issue is fixed, or we move to a more secure location.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

*All Painted and ready to go*

Well, all painted except the mouth, that is. Have to get the red paint today to get his mouth done, then he will go to his new home.

Here is how he came out, in comparison to the original pattern...


----------



## gwizz (Mar 3, 2012)

Great Job Barb, Did you get your workshop back up and runing or as the pics suggest are you making a mess in the house !


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Just my opinion, but unless it's a shady lady reindeer, the red lipstick might be a tad over the top...


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

gwizz said:


> Great Job Barb, Did you get your workshop back up and runing or as the pics suggest are you making a mess in the house !


LOL Richard no the weather permitted me to work outside for the most part. I did the main painting in Beastie but did the detail work at home. Still waiting on insurance company for reimbursement


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> Just my opinion, but unless it's a shady lady reindeer, the red lipstick might be a tad over the top...


Not lipstick, but his tongue Dan


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Didn't Santa have eight? Keep on going...LOL.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

jw2170 said:


> Didn't Santa have eight? Keep on going...LOL.


LOL James!!! :laugh:

The guy who ordered it is making this one Reindeer do all the work, I guess lol


----------

